# Can this be symtoms of Derealization?



## Gladesar (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello guys, i New here, and im struggling with these symtoms:
.Imeddiate Recall is weird... Like, i do remember of things i did 5 minutes ago but seems like im not focused on the present...
.Pressure on my Temples and forehead (sometimes became numb)
.Weird feeling on my eyes
.My mind seems Hazy... 
Im diagnosed with GAD and depression. I used to be hypocondrist before covid and it has gone away... But back after covid...
And my surround and every thing seems the same real as aways... None of visual distorcion or awareness distorcion...

Just that... Seems like brain fog or Derealization? 
Ps: Sorry about my bad english...


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

When you say before and after COVID, are you just speaking in general or were you personally diagnosed with it?


----------



## Gladesar (Jul 16, 2020)

In generally


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I would say that if there aren’t visual distortions or if external reality doesn’t look or “feel” different in any way, then you don’t have derealization as a symptom. As for your other symptoms, it does sound like “brain fog”, non-specific as that term is, is still the best word to use. As to what’s causing these symptoms, I couldn’t say. They may or may not be related to the hypochondria. Can I ask, were you diagnosed with GAD and depression before these symptoms arose? Or did your doctor give you these diagnoses as a supposed explanation for those symptoms?


----------



## Gladesar (Jul 16, 2020)

Before these symtoms arose... Get worse on quarentine... Here in Brazil situation is Very complicated... I cannot see my friends yet... It has been 4 months of almost complete isolation... It never happened before to me (be isolated)


----------



## Gladesar (Jul 16, 2020)

Chip1021 said:


> I would say that if there aren't visual distortions or if external reality doesn't look or "feel" different in any way, then you don't have derealization as a symptom. As for your other symptoms, it does sound like "brain fog", non-specific as that term is, is still the best word to use. As to what's causing these symptoms, I couldn't say. They may or may not be related to the hypochondria. Can I ask, were you diagnosed with GAD and depression before these symptoms arose? Or did your doctor give you these diagnoses as a supposed explanation for those symptoms?


Sorry for not answer before... Um trying to get off the foruns and trying to live normal, not thinking só much about it, to see If It improves... I think has something to do with meu hyperawareness because my Hipocondria... Then i got i little neurotic and began to really feel what i was thinking... Thanks for the support you are give me!


----------

